# today's the big day



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

In a few hours I will be picking up my new girl! I'm so excited. I'm just waiting on the breeders call that he's in town! I will meet him at our tractor supply which is a few miles down the road! I will show you all some pictures when I get her! I couldn't be more excited! I pray she gets along with the rest of my gang! Oooh I hope. She will be my oldest at 5 1/2 months old. I just pray it works out well with the rest. She will be kept inside with my others until spring or so. My run is not quite ready. I have to return my cockerel tomorrow.  but it's ok because the breeder will find him a great home! Where he can be a cockerel and crow all he wants! Well I just wanted to share with all of you my excitement! Thank you all for being such a Great family!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats, good luck.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like you have found a great breeder! Congratulations on that tall feat! I can't wait to meet your new baby either! Pics are going to be sooo cute!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait to hear stories and see pics of Lacey!


----------

